# FYI, Nice billets



## Alan Sweet (Oct 21, 2014)

Fine Hardwoods, http://www.woodbillets.com/, has a nice range of wood billets. At prices ranging from $12 up depending on Grade. Straight grain, no knots, round, usually 3"x 30". I got some for turning bats, have ordered just for making objects with white wood. Ash, maple, birch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2014)

Interesting... I've got a buddy in Missouri who gets 'rejects' from a place that makes bat blanks... Many of them are curly from one end to the other which I guess is a big no-no for producing a baseball bat.


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Interesting... I've got a buddy in Missouri who gets 'rejects' from a place that makes bat blanks... Many of them are curly from one end to the other which I guess is a big no-no for producing a baseball bat.


And we appreciate you thinking of us, Doc. It's not like there are any turners here who like curly wood or anything.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> And we appreciate you thinking of us, Doc. It's not like there are any turners here who like curly wood or anything.



I'll try to remember to think of you when I turn them... Sheesh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

